# ProElite3



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

ProElite 3
Date: Jan 21, 2012
Location: Honolulu, Hawaii
Venue: Neal S. Blaisdell Center
Broadcast: HDNet












> MAIN CARD
> 
> Kendall Grove vs. Ikuhisa Minowa
> Hitomi Akano vs. Sara McMann
> ...





> The third show from the newly revamped ProElite organization is official for Jan. 21.
> 
> As expected, ProElite 3 features a middleweight title fight between Hawaiian UFC vet Kendall Grove (13-9) and Japanese notable Ikuhisa "The PUNK" Minowa (51-32) at Neal S. Blaisdell Center in Honolulu.
> 
> ...










​
http://mmajunkie.com/news/26482/pro...vs-minowa-grand-prix-semifinals-on-jan-21.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So far ProElite has been going an interesting path since it's revival. I'm still confused as to what this heavyweight grand prix is for. Is it just that or is it for a champion?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Went with Minowa, Grove (Kendall, not me) is easily overwhelmed in fights imo, should be a great fight but don't see Kendall walking away with this one. Find it odd that the company seem to be relying on this guy to sell tickets, he has name-value but hardly stellar talent to sell the event (then again, was Sylivia or Fulton?).


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> So far ProElite has been going an interesting path since it's revival. I'm still confused as to what this heavyweight grand prix is for. Is it just that or is it for a champion?


On their homepage they say the grand prix is just to push the winner into the 'upper tier of the heavyweight division.'


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> On their homepage they say the grand prix is just to push the winner into the 'upper tier of the heavyweight division.'


after hearing that, safe to say we can take the work "Grand" out of it lol, not much to be called "Grand" here. HW's we've not heard of trying to inch their way to the lofty heights of Arlovski and Sylvia ?

they'll have a hard time selling that imo


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm glad to see someone making an effort. I say show'em support and hope for the best.

I voted for grove. he reminds me of a guy who used to knock me out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I would show them support if I could watch HDNet, but I don't have cable. So the Grand Prix is basically a rising stars tournament? Anyways I wonder when they are going to start titles.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Grove is gonna smash Minowaman. He's the first American middleweight Minowaman has faced since Baroni in 2005.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope Minowaman gets the win. Cannot stand Grove.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Minowaman maybe impressive against slow upperweight guys but against fellow middleweights he's slow. I hate to say it but he's washed up. He was a part of the freakshow era with little else.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Minowaman maybe impressive against slow upperweight guys but against fellow middleweights he's slow. I hate to say it but he's washed up. He was a part of the freakshow era with little else.


I agree with this, although, he is fighting Grove. If he can land on that chin it's over. Grove isn't some amazing Middleweight at all.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If you overwhelm him early, Grove fades pretty damn quick. Minowa will have to rush him!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is basically an attempt by T. Jay Thompson to put together the kind've fight cards he's used to putting together. Icon Sport was the main promotion in Hawaii for years until ProElite had to shut it down. Both men could potentially win but not get too much farther.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Results if anybody missed it!



> UFC vet Kendall Grove (14-9) is now 2-0 since his release from the world's biggest MMA promotion.
> 
> An intensely focused Grove overwhelmed Japanese superstar Ikuhisa Minowa (52-33-8) over the course of a 15-minute affair and cruised to a unanimous-decision win.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27089/proelite-3-results.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It looks like Grove is definately rebounding after his UFC release. McMann is definately also establishing herself in the MMA world. I hope she does well.


----------

